# is it too early to troll???



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

is it too early to troll the reef area this weekend??


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Not to early to troll at all.
But in my opinion, the walleyes just aint on the reefs till the water gets to 40 or so degress.
If you can run a bait in deep water (22 + FOW), just off the reefs, down to close to the bottom you may pick a couple nice ones up.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It's never to early to troll Van


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Is the water soft?  

Tim


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I do not know guys. I am betting there will be a few guys in the money next saturday that do it jigging.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Scott your right and it's freaking me out, I just might have to re-think a couple things.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Scott,

I'll take that bet. IMO, unless we get a cold front on Saturday/Sunday, and the weather remains warm and stable it will take 40#+ to finish in the top 5 and they will all be trollers. If it turns nasty, 25-30# could win it (maybe less) on jigs.

Tim


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If the fish stay up the troll bite should be good. I troll big jigs but if the weather turns the vib or jig gets my vote. Might back-troll though. Still I want to use some lead for deeper fish but the water still to cold for them to chase much. Slugish fish! I found that after the cold front you still have a day or two but the fish arent grouped and off the bait.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Decessions, decessions.... what do to ... 


Kev and i being talkin about this for weeks..... i guesswe l wil just hav to play it buy ear until we fish it!



Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hmmmm, I'm almost done talking about fishing I just want to fish and like NOW. god I can't wait till tommorow morning.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant wait. Good Luck to ya and stick to the stained water. They got too be in there also!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim after just looking at the new forcast I take back what I said. When I wrote that they were calling for some major rain and temps no where as warm as they are now. But if the cold comes in like they are calling for it cold be a nasty tourney, the good thing is it is 8 days away and they will have the forcast changed 100 times by then.


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

from what i seen over the weekend of 3/24 and 3/25 the trollers did better than jiggers in both numbers and size, fish were caught on a couple of reefs and bigger fish northeast of the reefs but there is a lot of ice out farther.






freyedknot said:


> is it too early to troll the reef area this weekend??


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Pumper what did you see? Nice fish trolling?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I trolled north of the reefs and couldn't get a bite we had two boats working em and not even a pullback, I did talk to one guy at the ramp and he caught 8 with 1 going 9 pounds. He fished near Catawba. We nailed em jiggin though. I heard nothing about a good trolling report.


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

i did see some big fish caught by trollers, 10+ lbs by guys fishing the lewt tourny this weekend. they are pretty tight lipped for obvious reasons. if weather conditions are right it will take 40lbs this weekend


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Just watched an in fisherman tape the other day, said walleyes can be caught trolling even earlier than this.


----------

